# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Paradise: Selected Poems by Elena Shvarts

## sperk

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Paradise-Select ... 1852242493 
Introduced and translated by Michael Molnar. Bilingual Russian-English edition.

----------

